# How do you make angled box sides?



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*How do you make angled box sides?*

It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.

I am making a open-top box, bin, basket, what-have-you to toss throw pillows in at the foot of the bed. The four sides will be slightly angled or flared-out instead of straight up and down.

If you cut each side as a trapezoid, the miters are not still 45 deg. are they? Isn't there some calculation to figure out the angle?

I have always wondered this. Thanks!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


since you need a compound mitre . yes the corners will still at 45 but you will now need to calculate how much flair you want it to have to get the other angle .since your top and bottom are flat they will need another calculation , again depending on how much flair you want


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


Blake, 
Here is a link that will do the calculation for you. http://www.scarletta.net/WoodJoy/compound_miter.html
Here is a link to a project I did using it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8409 It helps a lot if the material you are using is flat. LOL, mine wasn't and the edges did not fit exactly.

keep in mind, you will have to bevel the top and bottom edges at the same angle as the slope of the sides.

The boxes I built were 18" square at the top and somewhere around 12" square at the bases.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


Good luck. By the way, you may want to make something similar to a cross cut sled with the back brace angled at the slope of your sides to hold your work as you slide it over you Table saw.

I have additional links saved on my home computer that I will send you this evening after I get home from work.

Have a safe and productive day.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


I had to do this with my lampshades …


The calculator linked above will work great, and there are other similar calculators out there, too.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


You bevel 45's on all four sides.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


Blake, here are a couple more links for you. Good luck.

http://www.woodworkersguildofga.org/ShopHelpers/MiterCalculator.htm

http://www.woodcraftplans.com/compound_miter.htm


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


Thanks those are some great links!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *How do you make angled box sides?*
> 
> It may sound simple, but I'm pretty sure there's more to it than it looks like.
> 
> ...


Interesting links!


----------

